# Glock 21 SF



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Any one know about the new Glocks they are releasing.. I heard someone talking about a Glock 21 SF


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a picture of it. It has an ambi mag release and a picatinny rail under the front of the frame and is supposed to be slimmer and lighter.:smt083 Not out yet... maybe sometime.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Kinda like an all-grown-up G36 (taller and more "stuff" around the front part)? :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have the 21c and it's a big fatso. I think they are on track with making it slimmer.


----------

